# should I replace my springs



## newyota (May 8, 2017)

Have a 1999 load rite with original springs that of course are rusty.Is is recommended to replace them as a precaution.Thought about also upgrading the whole axle and spindles ago to bigger tires?Not sure what is best.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 8, 2017)

You can take the springs off the trailer, remove the center bolt, wire wheel off the rust, inspect the leafs, replace if needed otherwise repaint the leafs, reassemble the springs reinstall with new hardware. No need to replace the axle unless there is damage to the spindles. How old are your tires?


----------



## BigTerp (May 9, 2017)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> You can take the springs off the trailer, remove the center bolt, wire wheel off the rust, inspect the leafs, replace if needed otherwise repaint the leafs, reassemble the springs reinstall with new hardware. No need to replace the axle unless there is damage to the spindles. How old are your tires?



This is exactly what I did to mine recently. My springs looked like crap, but after cleaning up the surface rust, they looked good as new. I coated them good with used motor oil and let them sit for a day or two to soak up the oil. Put them back on with new hardware and all is good. I did replace my axle at the same time, but my spindles were in bad shape. Changed the whole axle instead of trying to deal with cutting off the old spindles and trying to weld new ones on.


----------



## KMixson (May 10, 2017)

Springs are pretty tough and durable. As long as they are not cracked, abnormally bent or damaged you can clean them up and use them as you normally would. U-bolts on the axle are a different story. I know people use them over again and I have no problem with that. They do cost money. But I have been taught that u-bolts are a one time use item and to replace them when I take them off since they do stretch when you tighten them down and too much stretching and contracting will cause them to become weak.


----------



## gnappi (May 31, 2017)

KMixson said:


> Springs are pretty tough and durable. As long as they are not cracked, abnormally bent or damaged you can clean them up and use them as you normally would. U-bolts on the axle are a different story. I know people use them over again and I have no problem with that. They do cost money. But I have been taught that u-bolts are a one time use item and to replace them when I take them off since they do stretch when you tighten them down and too much stretching and contracting will cause them to become weak.



Boy, you said a mouthful. This pic is of a knife that was gifted to me in the early 80's. A friend went on a business trip to Colombia and a guy was making knives in the street from rusty junk yard car leaf springs. I blued it to keep it from rusting but even though I have used it occasionally the knife still holds its edge and has not been sharpened.


----------

